# Client zu Server Abfrage?!?!?!?



## talos1990 (8. Mai 2009)

hi wollte mal fragen wie ich das mache also ein server MYSQL daten bank da werden die ID's und PWD's verschlüsselt ( zB MD5 ).
Das war schon mal meine erste frage wie mache ich ein server der zum Client " sagt " ja id und pwd ist richtig oder ist falch 

welchen source code muss ich im Programm einbauen das erst eine zustimmtung vom server kommen muss das das programm geht!

sry ist ein wenig blöd vormuliert aber wusste nicht genau wie ich das beschreiben soll!

MFG


----------



## sparrow (8. Mai 2009)

www.javabuch.de - Das Handbuch der Java-Programmierung
Dort gibt es die kostenlose HTML-Version von dem "Handbuch der Java-Programmierung".
Kapitel 45 führt sehr schön in die Netzwerkprogrammierung ein, Kapitel 18 und 19 vermitteln die Grundlagen für Streams.


----------



## madboy (8. Mai 2009)

MD5 ist keine Verschlüsselung, sondern ein Hashverfahren. Das aber nur am Rande 

Ansonsten verstehe ich nicht so ganz, was du willst. Hast du schon einen Server programmiert oder verwendest du einen fertigen Server? Existiert der Client schon?

Welchen Code du einbauen musst, hängt ganz von der Beantwortung der vorherigen Fragen ab. Aber prinzipiell reicht ein einfaches 

```
if(server.isAuthorized(id, password)
```

Kommt natürlich auf deine Sicherheitsanforderungen an.


----------



## talos1990 (8. Mai 2009)

wenn ich erlich bin habe ich bis jetzt erst mit autoit usw rumgetüftelt usw...

Also was ich will ist:
nur ein kleines bsp:

Ich möchte ein Server der client anfragen zu lässt oder nicht also ein blödes beispiel jetzt einer öffnet das programm also den client: es erscheint eine PWD anfrage ( frage wird zum server geschickt server antwortet ja und der jenige kann zb ne kack MSGBox sehen ist ja nur ein bsp...

were super wenn mir das einer mal für dumme erklären würde oder ein vorgefertigtes script hat oder ein TUT!

MFG


----------



## sparrow (8. Mai 2009)

Eigentlich habe ich dir doch oben schon den Link zu einem tollen Tut, HowTo, was auch immer gepostet. Zu einem dicken, gutem und zudem auch noch kostenlosem Buch.
Selbst wenn ich dir den Code jetzt hier hin schreiben würde, was würde es dir nützen wenn du ihn nicht verstehst?
Java ist eine mächtige, moderne Programmiersprache. Aber, wie bei jeder anderen Programmiersprache auch, muss man schon ein wenig Zeit investieren um sie zu lernen.


----------



## talos1990 (8. Mai 2009)

ja richtig habe mir den link angeschaut oben steht download und weiter unten steht i-was mit html.zip ist das das buch? ja denke schon dann zieh ich mir dass dann ma nei!


aber were super wenn sie mir ma den code rein schreiben würden ist besser als nix und wenn es ihnen keine mühe macht!

MFG


----------

